# 1/18 Offroad



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just brainstorming. Any of y'all interested in running 1/18 offroad? There are a lot of mini t's, 18B's, etc. out there. You could add plastic jumps to an on-road RCP or carpet track in 5 minutes and be ready to roll. Cristian said it was a blast when he ran it.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a nitro buggy 1/18 scale if i can get it running.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

VERY INTERESTED.......right before i sold my 18T, I was considering making some portable jumps to be able to set up a parking lot track......but carpet is even better!

If you can talk randy into building some good jumps to go on his new carpet track, I will totally sell my STR and pick up a new 1/18 kit and be a regular racer seeing as it will be close to my house.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I also met a guy from Tomball yesterday at M&M named Mike ?Cowan? who had two 18T's.......he has one set up and is ready for carpet at Randy's.

I'm not so excited about just straight up carpet, but carpet with jumps would be freakin sweet!


----------



## Maxx (May 8, 2007)

I have a Mini-T and Mini Quake I think would be cool to race.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm also in Tomball and wouldnt mind getting into 1/18th offroad - after I finish putting the Muggy back together...am probably getting my son a vendetta or 18t for his birthday in July as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

don't they sell little cheap plastic skateboard ramps at walmart or academy? could those work?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

or better yet, a full blown half-pipe! LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If you guys are serious, I know of a parking lot on the NW side that we can run on for now. Toss in some jumps and a couple of berms, and were racing!

I heard something once. Build it, and they will come! If yall are serious, ill order my stuff this weekend since I just got a BIG bonus check from work today! 

Im thinking M18T babY!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, that's BS. You're not going to run in a parking lot. Summer is almost here and we won't see you outside again until mid-October! Buwaaaahahahahahaha! That's why I'm talking 1/18 INDOOR, on CARPET! I talked to Phil and Mike's is already building their carpet track and has plans to build carpeted ramps with it. Randy's still working things out, but he liked the idea also. I think it's something that would get a lot of play, esp. when it get hot.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

sounds cool to me... where will the track be built at mikes??


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm seriously interseted if we can get something going over at Randy's new place. I'm ready to sell my STR and get a new RC18 as soon as I hear randy say he has ramps!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Randy is interested. He is moving into new space so he has to get all that worked out first. Mike's track is supposed to be upstairs where the computer is.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

When is Randy's supposed to have his track finished?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The 2Cool Racing Team/Forum is shop/track friendly just in case the aforementioned is into promotion!

Hi!

Whats your plans guys?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so, just a show of hands here, but who has an RC18, Mini-T, Mini-quake, or other 1/18 off road?

Do we have enough of these things in Houston to make a race?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, there are a ton of these out there. As soon as I can meet up with BryanLS1 I'll have one too, LOL.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Actually I'm looking at one myself. I think I'm going to get the Duratrax Vendetta thought (4wd)


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, the Vendetta is cool. Great Planes donated a bunch of them for Shriners and we had a blast with them, very trick little car. The Min-T may end up being my daughter's to race. If we end up with enough to do several classes I'll want 4wd. Here's a link to a Vendetta I was watching on eBay. The brushless one sold.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270123127427&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

2 mini t's and a mini lst


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Only thing 1/18th that I still have is my daughter's BRP Fun Wons Bug. LOL! I snagged a couple or Micro-T's back a few months ago. They actually jump very nicely - they are just small. Fun for around the house with the kiddo.

If Randy's pulls through on the track, then I may think about purchasing one to race there or go have fun there. If I did get anything, it would probably be the new DuraTrax Vendetta ST Truggy - that thing looks sweet and its 4WD! All in time.....

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's what looks to be a good deal - would like to see the pics of it first though:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=164995

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, the older I get the more brain fade I'm subject to. There's a really cool track located right here in H'town that already has a vibrant 1/18 scene and a BBQ pit. Trey always comes up with killer layouts too. I bet these things would be a blast to run with rubber tires on RCP, and I can't imagine it would take more than 5 minutes to set up jumps. I have an idea on how to build a portable whoops section too. Trey, you have any strong feelings one way or the other? Would it add too much time to the program, etc?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Heheh..I was kind of thinking the same thing. I've been debating between the Losi and the Vendetta (Do I want 2 wd or 4?) but what sold it was the fact that you can run any 1/10 touring car tire on the Vendetta! Just throw some foams on it and your ready for an "off road" on road track!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Coil over oil shocks are now installed, heh heh heh. Now to replace these carppy connectors with some Dean's. Muuwaaahahahahaha!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We need pics!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*whoops*

CJ, what's your idea for the whoops? I've been thinking about what kind of obstables we could make, and what we could make them out of. The ramps should be pretty easy, same for a table top, but I haven't come up with anything for whoops.

What other obstacles could we make?

Also, what about the lip of these things? even something as thick as carpet is going to make for a rough transition onto the face of the jumps/whoops/etc.

Maybe some kind of rubber flaps or something? Are you following me on this at all?

Nice to meet you today by the way. Thanks for all your help and input. I think things went VERY well. I will post a re-cap of the meeting around monday or tuesday.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think the ramps lay pretty flat. If not you could make a lip, but I don't think it's necessary. Whoops for these things could be made out of 1" PVC cut in half. I don't know how much they'd skid, have to see. But you could mount them on a thin sheet of Lexan or something if needed. Yeah, the meeting was good. I was going to post something up real quick.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Piccies*

Here ya go Biffster. Stock except for the shocks and bearings. Pretty neat, except the front end on mine appears to have been put together by a couple of drunken crack hoes on their first day back from a 10 day binge. I noticed the loose screws on the bulkhead right away. When I first ran it, it would turn much better one way than the other and it didn't much matter where you set the trim. Ton of play in the front, turns out the screws weren't tight on the drag link bar b/w bell cranks. Once I get it done I should be able to run it with my KO and Mini-Z module. You know how flashlights are, the Devil's in the details and the smaller the worse. Redid the front shocks w/ lighter oil, rears tomorrow. Front wheels now spin smooth like butter after a cleaning and relube, rears again tomorrow. Need to get my buddy Xtain to give me some base setup tips. Stock motor is slow, may be better after I clean it and hooch it tomorrow and put the Dean's on it. The last pic is Brewski, the little Shiba Inu I rescued the day after I had to put Charlie down. Great little dog, he's my new running buddy. Really wasn't planning to get a new dog that soon, but this little guy needed a good home. Not a big fan of he Mini-T right now, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I guess were really gonna do this huh? Im in and shopping now!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Looky at what Guffy bought


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sucks though, my battery charger won't be here till next week sometime. It came with a charger, but it takes like 4 hours


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Looky at what Guffy bought


Your a bad influence yanno! Its a good thing I'm single or I would be in BIG trouble! 

On the way!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Woohoo! Now you need to bring it over and we'll run in the cul de sac! 







Bring some Bud Light with you.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Woohoo! Now you need to bring it over and we'll run in the cul de sac!
> 
> Bring some Bud Light with you.


How about at the Anthills? The BOWL!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow. I forgot how much fun it is to just mess around running up and down the road. This thing is pretty quick right out of the box, even with the really pathetic battery they include (600mah). I'm eager to get my Novak Ionic and throw in one of my new 1400's.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice rides both. I can't decide b/w the 18B and the Vendetta for 4wd. Ran the Mini-T around the living room floor. Couldn't stand the noise of the gear diff. So I went and got a ball diff, LOL. Guess we know what I'm doing this evening. Then all I need is a faster motor. Biff, I'm more than ready to race these, we just need a place. The back room at M&M would work for now.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Nice rides both. I can't decide b/w the 18B and the Vendetta for 4wd. Ran the Mini-T around the living room floor. Couldn't stand the noise of the gear diff. So I went and got a ball diff, LOL. Guess we know what I'm doing this evening. Then all I need is a faster motor. Biff, I'm more than ready to race these, we just need a place. The back room at M&M would work for now.


You probably can't go wrong with either. This is my first Duratrax kit, which in the past Duratrax was known for being cheap and making...well, cheap kits. I've been doing quite a bit of research and it seems that these days Duratrax has moved away from "el chepo" kits and started focusing on making race quality kits, albeit still on the cheaper side. The Duratrax Vendetta is the same as the Yokomo MB4, it's the same kit.

But you know you can't buy anything bad from Associated. In the end the deciding factor for me with the Vendetta was the hex adaptors on the wheels. Touring car wheels bolt on to the Vendetta.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I guess I picked the Factory Team 18B because it comes with all the upgrades allready. I havent the slightest clue to what Im doing. LOL


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Nice rides both. I can't decide b/w the 18B and the Vendetta for 4wd. Ran the Mini-T around the living room floor. Couldn't stand the noise of the gear diff. So I went and got a ball diff, LOL. Guess we know what I'm doing this evening. Then all I need is a faster motor. Biff, I'm more than ready to race these, we just need a place. The back room at M&M would work for now.


And so begins the 3000 dolar Mini-T


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

jerry23 said:


> And so begins the 3000 dolar Mini-T


Heck, just the fact that CJ bought a LOSI is a shocker! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> And so begins the 3000 dolar Mini-T


Ha ha ha. No, I told you it's the 4wd car that will be the $3K one before I'm done. Just 'bout done with the Losi. No brushless for this one, just a faster brushed motor. And I can already run it with my KO, so there's no need to change radio gear.

And that's 2 Losis now PD, plus the AD2 I had. I am NOT happy with the current state of things at AE. Parts availability is not good, the metal parts are cheesy, I've had fit problems with plastic parts, all since the Chinese took over. I still hate the Losi diff. Not sure what I'm going to do. Hopefully Gil Jr. gets Kyosho going before Thunder chicken quits making spares period and I need a new car.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If I have any trouble with the AE, Ill sure let Kurt Wenger know about it! :slimer:

The cool thing is, we now have a class.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here ya go fellas:
http://www.18thscaleracing.com/2007offroadnatsvideos.htm


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

As for how to build whoops and such, this vid shows a pretty nice off road carpet track


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL, I love it! 

Yanno, racing the M18s really sharpens up ones reflexes. Add in offroad experiance from the old K&M and PerFormance raceway which were high bite smooth tracks... And we may have some really fast guys around here! 

What kind of tires do they run? I would think foam.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I would think foam as well

Maybe something like this


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I saw some guys talking about a rubber tire that works really well on carpet, I'll look for it. I'd rather run rubber than foam. I heard from Trey and he said yeah, let's run 'em. Need to keep the hp down though on the tight track. I'm going to look around for prefab jumps, etc.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have updated the web site home page to include the offroad crowd. Its pretty easy to change RCP track back and forth between onroad and offroad type stuff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You Da Man Trey! 

Itll be a couple of weeks before I'm ready for some indoor, air conditioned offroad racing though. Whatta you guys wanna do? Plan for something about a month from now, with BBQ of course?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds good. Right now my 'detta moves under it's own power, but it's far from competition ready. I'll have it out this coming weekend though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Biff, I woul dthink the idea is to run offroad on the same day as onroad. Trey had a great idea. I was thinking about half cut PVC on top pf the track for whoops, but he said why not PVC or dowel rods under? That should be perfect with the RCP. I'm going to check on the portable jumps and see how wide/high they are. Madfiman, didn't you build like a little cobblestone section at one time? What about the June 30 race? Really Trey's call, I don't want to add too much time to the program and I have no idea how late things have been running. That should give us all time to get ready and get some other people on-board. Todd has a mini-T and an RC18R, and Luke Duke swears he's getting an 18R. Dudes, I'm getting excited about this.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is going to take some thinking. Foam tires work best on the RCP track but we allways used rubber on the MiniZs. If you want to run rubber tires, my best guess would be a soft compound with a very firm foam and no tread. Slicks!

Being were dealing with limited space, I dont see us getting much air. For safety reasons, I doubt we can do any big jumps. Drop offs and tabletops may be the way to go. An elevation change up onto a table like in Guffs video would be cool.

Probably Danny and the guys from M&M running the rally cars would show up.

Just thinking outloud. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Biff, I woul dthink the idea is to run offroad on the same day as onroad. Trey had a great idea. I was thinking about half cut PVC on top pf the track for whoops, but he said why not PVC or dowel rods under? That should be perfect with the RCP. I'm going to check on the portable jumps and see how wide/high they are. Madfiman, didn't you build like a little cobblestone section at one time? What about the June 30 race? Really Trey's call, I don't want to add too much time to the program and I have no idea how late things have been running. That should give us all time to get ready and get some other people on-board. Todd has a mini-T and an RC18R, and Luke Duke swears he's getting an 18R. Dudes, I'm getting excited about this.


Theres a way around that too! An oval for the onroad cars.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's what I was talking about:
http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/Team-Losi-LOSB1191-Rear-Street-Treads-Glued--Yellow-Wheels--Mini-T__12644.aspx
Remember, with the Mini-Z's we didn't allow foams for a long time. We ran the PN 8's in the rear or the little grooved tire (can't remember, I think I still have a couple sets). I think we want to keep cost/effort down to start. As it grows and we get more space then we can have an unlimited class. Yeah, we'll be tight, that's why I want to look at the little ramps. Up one, backside the other, etc. I'll see what's out there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

DTX sells 2 sizes of portable folding jumps. The big ones are 4' wide, which is about the width of Trey's lanes. The smaller ones are 1' wide. Losi makes some also that don't fold, but I like them better. No details on the width. Also, Horizon is out of them with a mid-June back in stock date.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Here's what I was talking about:
> http://www.atomicmods.com/Products/Team-Losi-LOSB1191-Rear-Street-Treads-Glued--Yellow-Wheels--Mini-T__12644.aspx
> Remember, with the Mini-Z's we didn't allow foams for a long time. We ran the PN 8's in the rear or the little grooved tire (can't remember, I think I still have a couple sets). I think we want to keep cost/effort down to start. As it grows and we get more space then we can have an unlimited class. Yeah, we'll be tight, that's why I want to look at the little ramps. Up one, backside the other, etc. I'll see what's out there.


Trey will need to make the call on the tires. I dont know how well RCP will stand up to street treads. We need to get that figured out while Im in the buying mood. Just ordered 18 IB1400s from Maxamps. And now Im looking at a speedo and a motor. By the time I get a decent ESC and brushed motor, i could go with the Mamba system. Id rather do that than buying a stocker and a mod down the road. Trey has the cord and software to program the Mambas to put us all in the same speed class. And Guff is mounting his Mamba in his Detta. I guess we can figure all that out later. The track will limit how much HP we can actually use anyway.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ordering an RC18T, mamba BL setup, (3) battery packs, foam and rubber tires, and some spare parts tomorrow!

I'm as excited as CJ about this. If anyone has any ideas for obstacles that require some labor or time, I'm willing, so just let me know.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ordering an RC18T, mamba BL setup, (3) battery packs, foam and rubber tires, and some spare parts tomorrow!
> 
> I'm as excited as CJ about this. If anyone has any ideas for obstacles that require some labor or time, I'm willing, so just let me know.


Sweet!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Why do you guys have to be 3 hours away??? lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mamba 6800kv ordered. I didnt want that much power but I couldnt pass it up at $119.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's looking like this is going to happen! We should probably make a call on some of this pretty soon (Input Trey!) so folks can purchase the right equipment.

I was putting the Mamba in the 'detta just for balls-out runs up and down my street. It seems like a truck that runs 60 mph would be kind of pointless on a small tight track though.

Are there any potential problems with running rubber on Trey's track?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mongo88 said:


> Why do you guys have to be 3 hours away??? lol


We did that on purpose so you couldn't come down and kick our asses every weekend


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> We did that on purpose so you couldn't come down and kick our asses every weekend


I know thats right! 

Sup Drew?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

LOL!


Not much. You guys dont have anything to worry about from me.. I suck...lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Lets get some testing done this weekend and see what works power wise and tires. I think low traction for some cool sliding or push around a corner is a blast to drive. Not uncontrollable just skill required kinda thing. I'm not an offroader so don't worry bout me to much. I might go see Christian this week though. Anyone wanting to come out fri night and help build track and work on jumps is welcome. We have wood and table saw. Someone can bring dowels or PVC for the whoops section. Get some pictures for the web site posted based on what can be done.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Lets get some testing done this weekend and see what works power wise and tires. I think low traction for some cool sliding or push around a corner is a blast to drive. Not uncontrollable just skill required kinda thing. I'm not an offroader so don't worry bout me to much. I might go see Christian this week though. Anyone wanting to come out fri night and help build track and work on jumps is welcome. We have wood and table saw. Someone can bring dowels or PVC for the whoops section. Get some pictures for the web site posted based on what can be done.


I E Mailed Cristian asking him about tires for the 18B. But I dont know if anyone will be ready for offroad yet. Im at least a week away and this weekend I wanted to run the Scalpel and I think Guff wants to run the M18. However, I can run a table saw, skin a Buck, run a Trot Line, a Country Boy can survive!  I also can look out my window and see a Home Depot. I can pick up some PVC and bring it to the track. Do you want to work on this Friday night, or do some planning Saturday? With my work schedule, nights usualy means bed by 8:00pm. However, I am fried up like the rest of the guys. I really wanna do this and will work on it!

Materials list:

5 pc's 3"x8' PVC ripped in half.

4'x? indoor/outdoor carpet. Or astroturf.

What else?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I work till 6 but I'm close to the track and can swing by after.

Yeh I'm racing the Xray this weekend, but I'll have the Vendetta with me so we can at least get some preliminary thoughts on it. Personally I think I'm going to need swaybars as it feels really soft suspension wise..but we'll see.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Fri night I'll be building the track is all so I'll be there. Sat I'll be thinkin about the scalpel also but all experimenting ya'll want to do is OK with me.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got roll bars, One NIP and one that I installed once.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I have one of those 4' red, adjustable jumps from DTX as CJ talked about a few post back. If you guys want to have it and use it let me know and I'll hook up with someone or swing by Trey's and drop it off - just let me know. I had bought it to bash with on the E-Maxx and even the Micro-T's - the E-Maxx did not do that great on it and the Micro-T's loved it! So they will probably be perfect for the 1/18th's!

Let me know!

PD2


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Let me talk to the wife, but I can probably swing up there friday night to help out if needed. No can do Saturday though, got a wedding to attend.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Let me talk to the wife, but I can probably swing up there friday night to help out if needed. No can do Saturday though, got a wedding to attend.


I'd much rather go racing over going to a wedding


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Im gonna get a bunch of these and race them on my pool table... 

http://www.teamlosi.com/Products/ProductGallery.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0232


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, 3" PVC? I was thinking like 1" diamete, no more than 2" ripped in half for whoops. Just something to "rut" the track up a little so you have to have a little rhythm and can't just barrel through it. I think the DTX folding jumps are going to be prone to moving, which I bet is what Paul found out when he tried the E-maxx on it. I really like the Losi ones, I'll check and see if anyone has some in town. I think I can do Friday eve this week and maybe a little time on Sat. We don't need to do that much, just see how the speeds are and how the tires work. I heard from Cristian, he was running foams on the carpet track.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, 3" PVC? I was thinking like 1" diamete, no more than 2" ripped in half for whoops. Just something to "rut" the track up a little so you have to have a little rhythm and can't just barrel through it. I think the DTX folding jumps are going to be prone to moving, which I bet is what Paul found out when he tried the E-maxx on it. I really like the Losi ones, I'll check and see if anyone has some in town. I think I can do Friday eve this week and maybe a little time on Sat. We don't need to do that much, just see how the speeds are and how the tires work. I heard from Cristian, he was running foams on the carpet track.


Just testing the waters bro!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ramps I think will need to under the track. Break the RCPtrack joint and place a plywood frame under it. Nothing on top to move around or create an unnatural transition point


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> I think the DTX folding jumps are going to be prone to moving, which I bet is what Paul found out when he tried the E-maxx on it.


Actually, it did not move when I had it up again the grass edge or any place that was not hard flooring or concrete. The issue was that it gave way too much to allow the truck to jump evenly or have any sort of lift like we see at the tracks.

For the Micro-T's they definitely were able to support them and gave them plenty of air for their small size. I think you guys will find that the Micro-T's will work too. I have two of those and run them around for fun here at the house with my daughter. Might be another cheap alternative to the 1/18th's. 2WD like the Micro's. And as Mongo showed, you can snag LiPo's and a wall charger for it, as well as a Bug body. Just another thought.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looking at the videos, I think they got the concept of jumps all wrong. I have an idea.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Look at this track.

See how the jumps are just not a straight line to the hip? Theres a curvature to them. Thats easy to do with a band saw for the forms and some masonite for the platforms.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

So you are talking about less peak or angle and more of a hump or roll over the top kind of jump setup? I see what you are saying about a masonite - that would definitely make sense. Wonder how easy it would be to have the RCP flex to that sort of setup? Or would the RCP butt up to the jump and you would transition to the different surface?

Good thinking Biffster!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> Look at this track.
> 
> See how the jumps are just not a straight line to the hip? Theres a curvature to them. Thats easy to do with a band saw for the forms and some masonite for the platforms.


 OO! OO! I know that track! lol

Actually, thats the layout that I ran on last time. I believe it was the weekend that Newhouse passed away wasnt it??

In fact.. If memory serves me correctly.. Didnt I out qualify you that night there Biffster?? heh heh


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with less peak on the jumps based on what I saw in those videos, and my experience running my old RC18 on a large track. I guess they're so light, the don't carry their momentum the same way as the larger buggies/trucks.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I think you can put the ramps under the RCP. One on each side so you can backside the jump. Probably need to leave a section of RCP in the middle for when you miss, LOL. Biff, the Losi ramps seem to be curved, can't tell for sure since I'm just looing at a pic.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> OO! OO! I know that track! lol
> 
> Actually, thats the layout that I ran on last time. I believe it was the weekend that Newhouse passed away wasnt it??
> 
> In fact.. If memory serves me correctly.. Didnt I out qualify you that night there Biffster?? heh heh


If you ran the tires I told you to run, you might of beat me!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's another option. I asked the guys of they had to build a lip for the base or is they just angled the edge, haven't heard back yet.
http://nfcrosby.com/andy/Jan19.1small.wmv


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im having a hard time focusing on RC today yall! Something happened at work today that has me very excited! I got an offer!

More to follow later this week. Some prayers and crossed fingers from my bro's could help! Ok, I got that off my chest! Pfeew!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Im having a hard time focusing on RC today yall! Something happened at work today that has me very excited! I got an offer!
> 
> More to follow later this week. Some prayers and crossed fingers from my bro's could help! Ok, I got that off my chest! Pfeew!


Keep us posted bro!

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Here's another option. I asked the guys of they had to build a lip for the base or is they just angled the edge, haven't heard back yet.
> http://nfcrosby.com/andy/Jan19.1small.wmv


Just thinking outloud. I betcha were going to have to go at least 4 tiles wide?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> If you ran the tires I told you to run, you might of beat me!


Hey, I tried someones slicks in practice and my car didnt like them. Think it might have been because someone didnt _clean_ them first. When I saw them on his car later, they were all doped up with traction compound, lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Hey, I tried someones slicks in practice and my didnt like them. Think it might have been because someone didnt _clean_ them first. When I saw them on his car later, they were all doped up with traction compound, lol.


.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, if we have to go 4 tiles wide then that defeats the purpose of being able to run on and off on the same track. Trey said his typical lanes are about 4', let's try it with that. Good luck with your work deal.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Im having a hard time focusing on RC today yall! Something happened at work today that has me very excited! I got an offer!
> 
> More to follow later this week. Some prayers and crossed fingers from my bro's could help! Ok, I got that off my chest! Pfeew!


You know a prayer is going up for ya bro! GIT R DUN!!! I can't wait to hear the rest of the great news!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So I got Gwen out driving the detta in the road today. She bounced into a curb or two but she had a blast. She wants one of her own now.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Prayers and crossed fingers coming from the Carter Family as we write!! Let us know.



Gary said:


> Im having a hard time focusing on RC today yall! Something happened at work today that has me very excited! I got an offer!
> 
> More to follow later this week. Some prayers and crossed fingers from my bro's could help! Ok, I got that off my chest! Pfeew!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> So I got Gwen out driving the detta in the road today. She bounced into a curb or two but she had a blast. She wants one of her own now.


Now that's the way to increase the number of racers we have out in the community! If each one of us would get our wife/girlfriend involved we would instantly double the racer population! Not sure if it would decrease the arguments any, but at least we would have more racers. hehehehehehe

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> So I got Gwen out driving the detta in the road today. She bounced into a curb or two but she had a blast. She wants one of her own now.


Heck ya, get her one!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, if we have to go 4 tiles wide then that defeats the purpose of being able to run on and off on the same track. Trey said his typical lanes are about 4', let's try it with that. Good luck with your work deal.


Whatever you guys wanna do is fine with me. I have never in my life complained about a layout. As long as I have a place to race, Im happy!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Got the ok from the wife to come and check it out on Friday evening. What time do you guys want to meet up there?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Got the ok from the wife to come and check it out on Friday evening. What time do you guys want to meet up there?


Saturday morning about 4:00 am works for me!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll start building the track at about 4:30 and be finished about 6 or so. After that the working on jumps and what can begin and of course testing!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how late will you be there?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

As late as it takes. I have no deadline. If we have some folks come out I don't mind stayin at all.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

cool. I can make Friday but not Sat.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will drop by on my way home around 5:00PM, can anyone else make it then?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so, yesterday I ordered an RC18T Factory Team kit, (3) 8.4V 1400MAH NIMH SMC packs, some deans connectors, a mamba 25 ESC, a mamba 6800KV BL motor, an HS225MG servo, and a set of foam tires. I'm waiting on a set of road tires to see what we come up with.

I couldn't afford LiPo yet, but maybe one day.........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, sorry for three posts in a row, but I was just thinking about something:

What about the Kyosho Half8 ? Is it not any good?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't heard either way on the Half8.

I'm holding off on ordering a motor or foams untill we come up with some class rules.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I assume that if we all go with the Castle Creations Mamba, we can have them all programmed to the same power setting.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got thru ripping some 3/4 PVC pipe. It was real fun!!! Anyways it yeilds a 1/2 tall bump which don't sound big but it looks perfect to me. I have about 8 ft I quess so cut into 1 ft peices would make hmmm hmmmm hmmmm. Well someone else will have to do the math! This could be duct taped down so no movement. I have more of this pipe here. I also have wood that will work for under RCP ramps.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You go Trey! We'll play with it tomorrow.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

is this going to be elec only,i just ordered a chit load of aluminum for my IRC Vulcan 1/16 nitro buggy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No nitros allowed!! Ck out the web site and you'll see why. www.hircr.com


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

madf1man said:


> No nitros allowed!! Ck out the web site and you'll see why. www.hircr.com


oohhhh,i wasn't sure of where you guys were racing at. now i know and see why no nitros allowed...lol.....my next question was gonna be where are you guys planning on racing? i see now.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

These guys plan on running on the track you see on the web site. They'll be adding jumps and whoops and probably a river crossing and wooded area! Plan is for quick change stuff back and forth between onroad and offroad.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

come on paul......you need to get in on this!


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul dont race electric anymore


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe if he had a servo he would. Wait no, didnt then either. HAHA


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im still waiting on alot of stuff including my batteries and spectrum receiver. If that stuff dont show up tommarrow, I wont have anything to run but a half arsed Scalpel with one pack. If my stuff does show up, I got packs to build and I have to go through and rebuild the M18 since I robbed half the stuff off of it for the Scalpel. Friday is out for me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

well, this indoor, off-road, elec, carpet racing is the perfect reason to get your arse back into electric! Electric is a new game with the onslaugt of affordable, easy-to-use brushless systems.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its also air conditioned! 

Hey, yall wanna grill some burgers or something? Im the official cooker dude!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, Gwen just had me order her a Vendetta 

It should be here next week.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Can't make it out tonight, I have a sick little girl. And I have her all day today since Lajuan is at the store. Figure y'all don't want fever, sore throat and cough.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Well, Gwen just had me order her a Vendetta
> 
> It should be here next week.


She's gonna kick yer arse bro!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, this mini-T is cool. Alyssa and I ran it outside today and built some ramps and jumped it for the 1st time. Drives just like a 1/10 does, and the motor isn't as dog slow as I was afraid. The stock turnbuckles are carp though. We bent one, and when I bent it back it was like bending a paper clip. The battery also slides around, I need to see if a foam spacer will stay in there. And the entenna needs to be flexible like the ones we had for the Mini-Zs. Can't wait to race it.


----------

